
Young engineer hates Google after leaving college - IBeatTheSystem
https://www.reddit.com/r/digitalnomad/comments/5f2j3i/im_a_22_software_engineer_and_been_working_since/?sort=top
======
kafkaesq
_The problem is: How the do people enjoy working 40 hour weeks? Going to the
same office? Seeing the same people everyday? This is driving me crazy._

More proof that Google is still asking the wrong questions in its interview
process.

~~~
IBeatTheSystem
What should they ask?

~~~
kafkaesq
Probably more questions along the line of "What excites you? What does your
ideal job look like?"

Which, earlier in my carer, I "flunked" several times, and rightly so --
because indeed, I actually wasn't particularly interested in working for the
companies I was interviewing with (I was just fatigued at the process in
general, looking for a "placeholder" job, basically).

